# Traditional hunting



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I seem to recall that 15 years or so ago Utah had a "primitive" hunt where muzzle loaders had to be a percussion cap or flintlock type to hunt that particular season. Does anybody know if this was the case and why Utah doesn't have that type of hunting opportunity anymore?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

DWR wanted to sell more tags
Many hunters don't really want to use muzzleloaders and feel more comfortable with in-lines. They don't want to practice to learn to use them or experiment with loads to become acurate.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

redleg said:


> DWR wanted to sell more tags
> *Many hunters don't really want to use muzzleloaders and feel more comfortable with in-lines.* They don't want to practice to learn to use them or experiment with loads to become acurate.


And what do you think in-line muzzle loaders are?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you can still use the old school stuff if ya want, so I'd say the dwr still offers this opportunity. kinda how long bow hunters or recurve bow hunters look at all the new fancy archery equipment. Technology versus the purist mentality. With my bad eyes, I'm glad there are in-lines allowed.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hbarber said:


> I seem to recall that 15 years or so ago Utah had a "primitive" hunt where muzzle loaders had to be a percussion cap or flintlock type to hunt that particular season. Does anybody know if this was the case and why Utah doesn't have that type of hunting opportunity anymore?


I was hunting some of those early hunts, I still have my license from then, it says MUZZLELOADER on it. It was NEVER what you think it was. It was marked as an extention to the rifle hunt, nothing more. This was back when you could shoot TWO bucks per year (one archery, one rifle... the muzzleloader tag was an extension to the rifle hunt so it used your rifle tag if it was unfilled).

There was no restriction on weapon types beyond caliber and energy... because inlines werent popular yet. For a short time, they did ban sabots but they reversed this decision soon after. At the the time the only restriction on ignition was that it had to be "exposed" to the elements.

Its a fun hunt, and it was a money maker for the DWR as people still used their rifle tag for their buck.

As for inlines vs traditional, I cannot remember how many times I've brought it up, but inlines pre-date hawkin sidelocks by 100 years. Germany had them as early as 1734. Today, computer CNCs turn out identical barrels used on both sidelocks and inlines, same twist, same everything. There simply is no difference between inlines and sidelocks other than a few milliseconds of lock time. Both styles have evolved well beyond anything used in the 1800's and earlier.

-DallanC


----------

